# Wheel builder in Atlanta area



## GA1911

Wondering if anyone can recommend a wheel builder in the Atlanta area. I want to have a light set of road wheels built and have always bought pre-built, but want to try custom this time.

Thanks...


----------



## lblanch40

Don't know of one in Atlanta, but Boyd Cycling in Greenville, SC makes some great wheels.


----------



## GA1911

Yep, Boyd builds great wheels, I have a set.


----------



## Cat5superstar

Scott Hodge at Outback Bikes in Little 5. Class act and a Mavic certified mechanic.


----------



## ActionK

Bicycle Doctor in Norcross is awesome.


----------



## GA1911

I am having Scott at Bicycle Doctor build my wheel set. He has been good to work with, as I had a bunch of questions. I should have my wheels in the next 10 days or so.


----------



## Newnan3

Did you go with the carbon rims?


----------



## GA1911

No carbon rims, I went with Kinlin XR270's. After all I have read about carbon rims, and I really wanted carbon, I decided to stay with aluminum. I just don't have the confidence in my brake modulation abilites on long decents to make carbon clincher rims work, in other words I think aluminum is more forgiving. It turns out the wheels Scott is building for me will not really be that light, but hopefully under 1500 grams. I took his advice for more durability.


----------



## Newnan3

What hubs are you getting? 

The XR270s are the wider rims right?


----------



## GA1911

I got the White Industries hubs. Scott likes DT 240's but they were about $250 more and only saved about 30 grams, so I didn't think they were worth it for me.

I don't think the XR270's are the wider rim, I think they are a standard width. I could be wrong, but they are fairly light so I doubt they are wide. They are the middle depth, I think 27mm.


----------



## Newnan3

Please post some pics when you get 'em....


----------



## GA1911

I picked up my wheels last Friday night and got everything mounted up. Sorry no pictures, but nothing really to see, black rims, black hubs, black spokes. They did come out a bit heavier than I was hoping for, 1550 grams, but they ride great, nice and stiff. These are about 100 grams heavier than my old wheels, but they feel much more solid. I did a couple of small climbs over the weekend and they certainly don't feel heavier on the bike. Scott did a great job, and I would recommend him if you are in the Atlanta area.


----------

